# رفعت عيني بعدما دمعت



## candy shop (7 مارس 2009)

*{ مدخل .. !!
قد يلاقي [ البشر] صعاب في حياتهم
فلا تكون ردة الفعل سوى أنهم
ينزلون [ اعينهم ] لتسقط [ دمعاتهم ] منها
فيرفعون أعينهم لـ [ يبصروا ] من جديد . .



×?°][رفعت عيني بعد مادمعت][×?°
حينما رأيت جميع من حولي تعساء يريدون العيش ولكن
دون جدوى لا[وطن] لا [عيش] ولا[أمل] . .


×?°][رفعت عيني بعد مادمعت][×?°
حينما رأيت أقرب أصحابي رحل مني دون سبب
ويتركني مليئا بـ [جروحي] العارمه التي تسبب لي بها . .


×?°][رفعت عيني بعد مادمعت][×?°
حينما رأيت أنسان يبحث عن السعاده
وهو منغمس في [ شهواته] ولا يعلم ان السعاده الحقيقه 
هي القرب من الله .


×?°][رفعت عيني بعد مادمعت][×?°
حينما رأيت أحباب تفارقوا بعد طول عناء
بسبب [ عيوب ] الطرف الاخر
ولكن كل انسان له عيوبه وليس[ كامل ] . .


×?°][رفعت عيني بعد مادمعت][×?°
حينما رايت طفل [يبكي]
يقول [ماما] عايز ميه عايز [خبز] عشان أنام . .


×?°][رفعت عيني بعد مادمعت][×?°
حينما رأيت رجل [خائن]
رغم وفاء المرأه له . .


×?°][رفعت عيني بعد مادمعت][×?°
حينما رأيت الوقت أصبح وقت
[ مصـــــــــــالح ] . .


×?°][رفعت عيني بعد مادمعت][×?°
حينما رأيت الأم تسهر طوال الليل لأنتظار أبنها
وهو يعيش حياته بعيدا عنها متناسياً راحتها . .


×?°][رفعت عيني بعد مادمعت][×?°
حينما أخرج لأرى [ التشرد ] 
قد زاد تمرده في الشوارع . .


×?°][رفعت عيني بعد مادمعت][×?°
حينما أرى الحزن قد خيم على جميع البشر
ليستسلموا له مودعين [افراحهم] . .


×?°][رفعت عيني بعد مادمعت][×?°
حينما أرى الفتاة او الشاب
يتلاعب كل منهما بـ [ مشاعر ] الاخر . .


×?°][رفعت عيني بعد مادمعت][×?°
حينما أرى [الحب] وقد أصبح سلعه
يتداولونها بالحياة . .



[مـ خ ـرج]
والكثير من الامور التي تحدث لنا تجعلنا نرفع اعيننا بعد ماتسقط دمعاتها
والتي لو نستطيع سردها لملأنا ملاييين الصفحات . . .*

*منقول*​


----------



## احلى ديانة (7 مارس 2009)

احيكى بشدة اختى الغالية على الموضوع الجامد دة

بجد اكثر من رائع

منتظرين المزيد من روائعك​


----------



## Alexander.t (7 مارس 2009)

موضوع رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا 
فهذه هى الحياه التى يتخللها الالم والتعب والمشاكل بدون يسوع
ربى المجد يسوع يبارك قلبك وحياتك يارب
اذكرينى فى صلواتك


----------



## kalimooo (7 مارس 2009)

*
×?°][رفعت عيني بعد مادمعت][×?°
حينما أرى الفتاة او الشاب
يتلاعب كل منهما بـ [ مشاعر ] الاخر . .


×?°][رفعت عيني بعد مادمعت][×?°
حينما أرى [الحب] وقد أصبح سلعه
يتداولونها بالحياة . .


شكرااااا كاندي 

على الموضوع الرائع 

ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك


 *


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 مارس 2009)

*والكثير من الامور التي تحدث لنا تجعلنا نرفع اعيننا بعد ماتسقط دمعاتها
والتي لو نستطيع سردها لملأنا ملاييين الصفحات . . .

*الموضوع اكتر من روعه يا كاندى*
*


----------



## الأخت مايا (7 مارس 2009)

رائع شكرا لك

نقل موفق


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 مارس 2009)

*موضوع جميل جداا

شكرا كاندي

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## max mike (10 مارس 2009)

*موضوع جميل جدا أكثر من رائع ويستحق التقييم*


----------



## white rose (10 مارس 2009)

والله صدقت يا كاندي 

كل اللي ذكرتي ولسا في ياما دموع


يسلموا ايديك


----------



## candy shop (18 مارس 2009)

احلى ديانة قال:


> احيكى بشدة اختى الغالية على الموضوع الجامد دة​
> 
> بجد اكثر من رائع​
> 
> منتظرين المزيد من روائعك​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (18 مارس 2009)

elbatal 2010 قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا
> فهذه هى الحياه التى يتخللها الالم والتعب والمشاكل بدون يسوع
> ربى المجد يسوع يبارك قلبك وحياتك يارب
> اذكرينى فى صلواتك


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (18 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> *×?°][رفعت عيني بعد مادمعت][×?°*
> *حينما أرى الفتاة او الشاب*
> *يتلاعب كل منهما بـ [ مشاعر ] الاخر . .*
> 
> ...


 

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا كليمو

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (18 مارس 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *والكثير من الامور التي تحدث لنا تجعلنا نرفع اعيننا بعد ماتسقط دمعاتها*
> *والتي لو نستطيع سردها لملأنا ملاييين الصفحات . . .*
> 
> الموضوع اكتر من روعه يا كاندى



شكراااااااااا ليكى يا كوكى يا حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (18 مارس 2009)

الأخت مايا قال:


> رائع شكرا لك
> 
> نقل موفق


 
ميرسى اوى لزوقك يا مايا 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (18 مارس 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع جميل جداا​*
> 
> *شكرا كاندي*​
> 
> *وربنا يباركك*​


 
ميرسى لزوقك يا مايكل 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (18 مارس 2009)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا أكثر من رائع ويستحق التقييم*


 
شكراااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 وللتقييم ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (18 مارس 2009)

white rose قال:


> والله صدقت يا كاندي
> 
> كل اللي ذكرتي ولسا في ياما دموع
> 
> ...


 
شكراااااااااااااااااا ليكى 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## SALVATION (19 مارس 2009)

_



×?°][رفعت عيني بعد مادمعت][×?°
حينما رأيت أحباب تفارقوا بعد طول عناء
بسبب [ عيوب ] الطرف الاخر
ولكن كل انسان له عيوبه وليس[ كامل ] . .​

أنقر للتوسيع...

فى منتها الروعه كلمات موضوعك كاندى
تسلم ايدك يسوع يبارك حياتك
​_


----------



## rana1981 (19 مارس 2009)

*شكرا كاندي 
موضوعك جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## candy shop (26 مارس 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _فى منتها الروعه كلمات موضوعك كاندى_
> _تسلم ايدك يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا تونى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (26 مارس 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *شكرا كاندي​*
> 
> *موضوعك جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااا*​


 
ميرسى لزوقك يا رانا يا حبيبتى

ربنا معاكى​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (26 مارس 2009)

*



والكثير من الامور التي تحدث لنا تجعلنا نرفع اعيننا بعد ماتسقط دمعاتها
والتي لو نستطيع سردها لملأنا ملاييين الصفحات . . 

أنقر للتوسيع...

.*

*اه من الدموع *
*مرسي عالموضوع الجميل*​


----------



## candy shop (30 مارس 2009)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> *.*​
> 
> *اه من الدموع *
> 
> *مرسي عالموضوع الجميل*​


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (31 مارس 2009)

*روعة يمامتى تسلم ايدك ​*


----------



## candy shop (5 أبريل 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *روعة يمامتى تسلم ايدك ​*


 
شكراااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا انجى يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## doooody (5 أبريل 2009)

_موضوع في منتهي الروووووووووووووعة 
تسلم ايدك ياقمر 
:ab4:_​


----------



## happy angel (5 أبريل 2009)




----------



## + بريسكلا + (5 أبريل 2009)

> *×?°][رفعت عيني بعد مادمعت][×?°
> حينما أرى الحزن قد خيم على جميع البشر
> ليستسلموا له مودعين [افراحهم] . .*


 

*تسلم ايدك كاندى*
*موضوع رائع*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## النهيسى (6 أبريل 2009)

_ الرب يبارك حياتك ومجهودك الرائع جدااااا
منتهى الشكر أختى الغاليه 
للموضوع الروعه
جدا جدا جدا​_


----------



## candy shop (11 أبريل 2009)

doooody قال:


> _موضوع في منتهي الروووووووووووووعة _
> 
> _تسلم ايدك ياقمر _
> 
> _:ab4:_​



ميرسى اوى لزوقك 

ربنا يباركك​


----------

